# My Balloon RAMs sex id , Please



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

My heater died last weekend and I lost my male EBBR , I bought this GBBR from AW this week. I guess it male but I am not sure.
Could someone tell if they are male and female or not?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well far as I can tell the Ebbr was a female. Hard to tell with the other as it is long finned but I almost believe it is a female, then again Im no expert lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks John
I wonder if someone could tell me the GBBR is a male for female!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you almost need a better pic...hard to tell because with the male the dorsal and ventral fins are more elongated then females. And the females usually has a reddish/pinkish belly. Hard to notice these in the vids


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say the GBBR is a male. It's hard to see because of the dark background but at 0:28 when it swims past the female you can catch a glimpse of the very elongated rays in the front of the dorsal fin. The rays in a female wouldn't be that long.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just noticing that too, but the as you mentioned the background does make it a bit hard to tell. But I think you are right


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys , ill try to take good picture, he (hopefully) is new and still shy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is better video, I hope it helps !


----------

